# where do you clean your fish?



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

if you fish on your boat where do you clean?

if you fish on the pier? 

if you fish on the surf? EDIT: is it illegal or bad etiquette to clean fish either places? 

do you wait till you get home to clean them? EDIT: if you clean that at home how do you discard the remnants.. considering garbage day is once a week i don't see how you could leave it in the trash in the garage without stinking the place up.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I do it when I get home no mater where I fish but the last couple times are making me rethink this haha. looking forward to replys.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

When i get home on the tailgate of my truck. Took an old plastic top from a storage tote for my cutting board.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

At the house. This is my nice little setup. I put a trash can liner into the 5 gal bucket, the trimmings and carcass goes in the hole for quick clean up! There is a circle cut out in the bottom that fits exact on the buckets. Keeps it in place very well. 

Has cup holder cut out and knife holder too.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

when i fish on the pier or bridges i just clean the fish there.. on the beach i get on my knees and clean them on the water.. i had a big wave hit last time and one of my knives and 3 fish ended up going into the ocean. i luckily found the knife, that would of been awful if someone stepped on it


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like that Austin.

Be very careful of cleaning your fish before your last stop. If you get stopped with fishing stuff and have cleaned fish the FWC does not like this. On land is not as big of a deal, but this is especially true if on a boat. For example, don't clean your fish before going to crab island for the afternoon.

I know of multiple boats that stop to fill up with gas and clean their fish at a public place before motoring home to park their boat, go to crab island for the afternoon, or pull it out of the water. I know of multiple people who have gotten warinngs from the FWC about this because they were stopped in between places. It is kinda a goofy thing because they were stopped with Kings, or Ajs, or grouper and were in the bay so it is not like they really could of been continuing to fish for them. But I am just saying the FWC does not like people to mess around with this.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually freeze everything till trash day then toss it .I have a fridge in the garage.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I clean them at home and a buddy down the road Uses the heads and guts in his garden.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thats a good system marmidor

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

two old ironing boards for table easy to wash and store freeze guts and toss or chum


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> thats a good system marmidor
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


A lot of time he can't get to them right away so I just leave them in the cooler for him! 

WARNING WARNING WARNING...... if you do this MAKE SURE YOU KEEP PLENTY IF ICE ON THE LEFTOVERS. Not fun if they sit in the sun with no ice. WOW NOT FUN!!


----------



## Pdash (Apr 14, 2011)

I clean mine at home and double bag everything that is thrown in the garbage. Sometimes I use the left overs for crab traps and I'll freeze them for later use. 

Peg Leg Pete's is the only place I know that has a cleaning station. You can clean fish there and for $13 they will cook the fish anyway ya like it. But like a previous poster said, it is not wise to clean fish and put them back on the boat and travel.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I usually freeze everything till trash day then toss it .I have a fridge in the garage.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner



+1, clean in the backyard, double bag the guts and in the deep freeze till trash day


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I clean fish either at the dock or home. The water or the garden get the leftovers. Prefer garden tho but I have to bury them deep for ***** and cats.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My neighbors yard....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I clean them at home and tote the guts off into the woods about 100 yards away. Within two days the ***** and other critters have had a great meal and it's all gone.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I clean them on this fish cleaning table I built last year. Then the turtles in the lake behind the house get their supper.:thumbsup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

It is legal to clean your fish whether on the beach, water, pier, etc... (gutting, removing gills, and scaling) per Florida FWC Regs.

It's illegal to do anything else in terms of cleaning, (fileting, removing head or tail, fins, etc..)

Their an exception to the rule, but only a few fish fall into this category. (check saltwater regs)


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

marmidor said:


> a lot of time he can't get to them right away so i just leave them in the cooler for him!
> 
> Warning warning warning...... If you do this make sure you keep plenty if ice on the leftovers. Not fun if they sit in the sun with no ice. Wow not fun!!


very true. I have burried my fish left overs outside my garden and well the dogs dug them up while on vacation. And wow!!! 30lbs of lime finally killed the smell. Lol. 

I have learned that if you add lime on top of the fish remains the dogs will not mess with them and they break down pretty fast and the garden loves it...

We have been doing this for about 2yrs and it seems to work


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

right here...and the "circle of life" goes on...

I am blessed to live on the ICW...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

marmidor said:


> I clean them at home and a buddy down the road Uses the heads and guts in his garden.


I do the same thing. Nothin like sort of free fertilizer :thumbup:


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Got a set up in the backyard. Just easier at the house since all your stuff is there and it can just get cleaned with the hose. Either freeze to scraps till trash day or use em in the crab or pinfish traps


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I usually freeze everything till trash day then toss it .I have a fridge in the garage.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner



Save it to make stock for gumbo!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I knew some guys that cleaned some specks in a hotel bathroom and flushed the heads and guts down the toilet. 
Not recommended. I'm still wondering if they were legal specks, because that seems like a mighty small opening.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I clean all the fish in my kitchen and then freeze the remains until trash day.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I'm over in MS about 10 miles north of the water in the woods so I clean all mine at home on a table I built under a roof off the side of my shed. Stainless sink, lights, water, and doubles as a deer skinnin station too. Here's a few pics of it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jvalhenson said:


> I'm over in MS about 10 miles north of the water in the woods so I clean all mine at home on a table I built under a roof off the side of my shed. Stainless sink, lights, water, and doubles as a deer skinnin station too. Here's a few pics of it.


Well done!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Clean them at home,then take the guts to jakes bayou and feed the gators:thumbsup:


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I guess I'm the odd man out. I clean fish at home, usually Walmart bag my scraps and into the county provided junk mail file box they go. However I did figure out that if you sprinkle a little cat litter in the bag along with the scraps you seem to get fewer dirty looks from the neighbors.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jvalhenson said:


> I'm over in MS about 10 miles north of the water in the woods so I clean all mine at home on a table I built under a roof off the side of my shed. Stainless sink, lights, water, and doubles as a deer skinnin station too. Here's a few pics of it.


What did you use as the top of the table? I am going to be making something similar soon.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

It's Azek trim material that was left over from a buddies house. PVC type stuff. Works real good and cleans easily just sprays right off.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great thanks!


----------

